# Extension Lead With Foot Switch



## Gill (2 Nov 2009)

Is there any reason why this Lidl Extension Lead with Foot Switch shouldn't be used as a scroll saw foot switch?


----------



## Daven (2 Nov 2009)

Can't see why not - it doesn't say what ampage it is so I assume 13.

Dave


----------



## wizer (2 Nov 2009)

As long as you're saw doesn't have an NVR switch, but even that is fixable.


----------



## StevieB (2 Nov 2009)

Cannot see why not, although the saw switch will then always be in the 'on' position - something to perhaps bear in mind if you switch power sources regularly. I presume the foot switch also runs all 6 sockets - again something to bear in mind if you have more than one appliance plugged into it!

Steve


----------



## Brucio (8 Nov 2009)

If you've got a scrollsaw with the normal "push-on, push-off" switch, the switch will come off when the power is turned off elsewhere: ie: your foot switch. For some reason, this leads to a build-up of carbon deposits on the saw switch contacts, and the saw won't turn on.
This happened to me some time back, but I manged to repair the saw switch, and stopped using the foot switch.
The saw has been okay since then.
But maybe I'm just unlucky....
Bruce


----------



## Jonzjob (10 Nov 2009)

I have wondered if it would be possible to use a sewing machine foot speed controller. My scroll saw just has an on/off switch and not a no volt version.


----------



## Gill (10 Nov 2009)

I have seen the sewing machine foot speed controller discussed elsewhere but I wasn't able to follow the conversation because I know practically nothing about wiggly amps. The consensus of opinion was that the foot controller had a different electrical rating to the scroll saw motor and it wasn't viable. At least, that's as I understand it  .

I picked up a couple of the Lidl switches yesterday and it will be interesting to see how they fare. For the price, it doesn't matter if they're not a great success. However, both my scrolling and my forum activities are being impeded right now by a load of fruit and veg which has to be turned into chutney. Yummy!


----------



## stevebuk (10 Nov 2009)

Gill":3j59ma86 said:


> both my scrolling and my forum activities are being impeded right now by a load of fruit and veg which has to be turned into chutney. Yummy!



hmmm if you need any help eating it Gill i can pm my address :lol:


----------



## Jonzjob (10 Nov 2009)

Me toooooooo!


----------



## scroller frank (10 Nov 2009)

Hi all , The sewing machine switch will not do as it is for a variable speed motor ,
you just need an on/off switch , the one that Gill has should be ok (i havn't seen them yet ) 
i have made my own with parts from Mappilns and own made parts ,it is as Gills and also works the vacuum on top and under the table ,
however , if your saw has a no volt release switch , it will need to be replaced with an on/off switch or bypassed, a simple job , and well worth the trouble .


----------

